# The Aeronaut 24mm RDA (V2) (Single Coilers / Squonk Option)



## Chukin'Vape (26/10/16)

I'm pretty excited about this one, fat single coils - Way of the future!



OhmBoy Josh only mentions it at the end of his coil-wars Video


----------

